# Cigars anyone??????



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 11, 2014)

@Tclem was busting my chops on FB the other day for me not posting pix of the pens I have been making. Got some shop time in today and made 2 cigar pens one 24k and one black chrome. Both are wrapped in ERC. The massive thing that can almost hold both pens is a cigar tube with chrome trim. It can hold one 46 gauge cigar. That one is wrapped in zebra wood.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice work!

I saw the first picture before reading the text and thought that the cigar tube was a pen large enough to fit in my large hands!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw those cigar tubes on PSI or one of the other sites. Are you selling that one? I'd like to know what you sell it for if possible. (you can PM me if you prefer).

I have a thrice removed family member that owns a cigar shop here in town, and I bet that'd sell well in her shop.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2014)

About time and we thought all you did was

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 11, 2014)

Tclem said:


> About time and we thought all you did was


I have something in tge works that is gonna blow you away tony. Gimme a few weeks to wrap it up then I can share pix.

@ButchC I will be selling them for a range of 50-100 depending on what it is wrapped with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 11, 2014)

We will believe it then as of right now we all think you are telling a big one. Pictures pictures.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 11, 2014)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is that a Ca finish on everything?

Was always curious for the larger diameter stuff, does CA need to be applied any differently....


Well turned!




Scott (try thise cigars with xcut ERC too) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 12, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Is that a Ca finish on everything?
> 
> Was always curious for the larger diameter stuff, does CA need to be applied any differently....
> 
> ...


Yes sir it does have a ca finish. Only difference I noticed was it took a heck of a lot more ca than a pen does! I tried to adjust and use a little more when I did the cap and over did it. I got it all over the place and had to sand everything off the tube and start over


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2014)

Those are cool Greg, who makes the tube kits?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 13, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Those are cool Greg, who makes the tube kits?


Im not sure who makes them but i got mine at bear claw woods.com I think woodcraft sells them also.


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 13, 2014)

Those are well done Greg!

Arizona Silhouettes carries the cigar tubes as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Greg, those are real nice and the tubes are also.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Mar 13, 2014)

There are two sizes also. I found them at Beartoothwoods.com. There is a "rogue" and a "rogue plus"


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 13, 2014)

ButchC said:


> There are two sizes also. I found them at Beartoothwoods.com. There is a "rogue" and a "rogue plus"


that rouge plus is obscene in size it takes a 7/8" drill bit!!


----------



## ButchC (Mar 13, 2014)

I saw that too. I read several reviews from guys that say that drilling the blanks is difficult and really should be done in three stages (three different drill bit sizes) as the heat buildup is extreme. One guy said he would drill 1/2 - 3/4" and then stop for 30-60 minutes!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 13, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I saw that too. I read several reviews from guys that say that drilling the blanks is difficult and really should be done in three stages (three different drill bit sizes) as the heat buildup is extreme. One guy said he would drill 1/2 - 3/4" and then stop for 30-60 minutes!!


The first one I did was the zebra wood and I used the big honker only. The bit walked a bit and it led me to not being able to line up the grain perfectly. The next 4 (got 2 flunkies) i drilled a 7mm hole first then went with the big one. Drilling the piolet hole helped from major walking but it made the big bit jump a little on the start and widened the hole a bit to much. I ruined a perfectly good piece of zircote. My drill press only has a 2.5 or 3" swing so by the end i couldn't get the flutes up high enough to allow the sawdust to get out and i ended up blowing out the side because of sawdust build up. The other flunkie was a cross cut section of wenge got the hole drilled fine but it didn't turn so well and I tore off a piece from the tube. 

another PITA with this set up is the whole becomes bigger than it needs to with all the in and out with the bit for removing the sawdust. Any suggestions on preventing that would be great!


----------



## ButchC (Mar 13, 2014)

Glad you were the Guinea pig. Sounds like careful drilling and VERY frequent backing out of the bit to clear sawdust is paramount. What about drilling on the lathe? At least you could use air to blow out the waste, and may do a bit of cooling at the same time. The bit probably wouldn't wander as much, either. I'm gonna order some today and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 13, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Glad you were the Guinea pig. Sounds like careful drilling and VERY frequent backing out of the bit to clear sawdust is paramount. What about drilling on the lathe? At least you could use air to blow out the waste, and may do a bit of cooling at the same time. The bit probably wouldn't wander as much, either. I'm gonna order some today and will let you know how it goes.


I will get to the lathe drilling eventually I need chuck jaws for holding the blank then I should be all set. Still haven't found a barrel trimmer this big either. If you happen to find one let me know please.


----------



## ButchC (Mar 13, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I will get to the lathe drilling eventually I need chuck jaws for holding the blank then I should be all set. Still haven't found a barrel trimmer this big either. If you happen to find one let me know please.



I was thinkin about that. I think I will chuck the blank after gluing in the tubes and use a skew to trim the end.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 13, 2014)

Let me know how that works. I am just starting to get comfortable with the skew. If you could shoot a pic of you tool positioning when you do the trimming. I haven't the slightest idea on how to tackle the cut on the end of the blank like that.


----------



## ButchC (Mar 13, 2014)

Will do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

